# Purpleheart & Bridseye Maple Chess Board



## Timmy948 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I've recently got into woodworking. It's something I always wanted to do. So for my first project I decided to make a chess board. Not as east as I thought. So to make a long story short, I've been working on this in my spare time for the last four months. I wanted to share a couple of pictures and ask for some advice on finishing.

Keep in mind this project is not done, I plan on adding a purpleheart boarded around the ebony boarder and routering. I also plan on making a box and a draw on each side.

Finishing: my thoughts were to shellac the board and then lacquer. I then would wet sand and finish with pumice stone and rotten stone. Let me know what you think about this.
As for the pieces, I've finished the purpleheart pieces (not an easy piece of wood to work with). I'm not sure how to seal them, shellac and lacquer? I've just started to make the maple pieces now, what do you recommend I seal those with? Shellac and lacquer again?

Like I said this is my first project, please be kind haha.

Any insight would be great.

thanks


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

If you want the purple to stay purple, use a water clear waterborne finish. I use crystalac super premium from mcfeely's. Avoid a shellac sealer first as it will darken the purple a bit.
Very nice work on the project, btw.


----------

